# Arcane Arcade - Monster Conversions



## MatrexsVigil (Feb 15, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting going a monster conversion (along with new monsters) page on the Arcane Arcade Wiki. I'd like to convert monster spell-like abilities, resistances, elemental types, and the like. Anyone interested in this? 

I already set up a monster page but was kicked off by my ISP before I could do any work and now arcanearcade.com won't load for me anymore.

EDIT:  It was my ISP's fault and not Arcane Arcade.  All fixed now!  ^^

EDIT Again:  I still get all warm and tingly when a publisher replies to my threads.  -waves an EnPublishing flag.-

-P.C.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't check in on Arcane Arcade nearly as often as I ought to.  Of course, I haven't done much writing lately.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 16, 2005)

I made one monster, but it's kinda more a character and so I put it in Characters. Check it out.

I'll be the first in line when you start again, RW.


----------



## Archus (Feb 16, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I don't check in on Arcane Arcade nearly as often as I ought to.  Of course, I haven't done much writing lately.



I pay for the site and don't check it as often as I should 

Right now I'm working as a software developer full time, finishing an MBA, and preparing for a trip to Prague.  No gaming for me until july I bet.  Maybe a little after if I get a job at Microsoft and my wife and I move up to Seattle.

But when I do play I'll be using EoMR/LA.  I've been considering combining it with Castles and Crusades for a lighter d20 ruleset.  I was attracted to EoMR because it keeps the feel of D&D but allows for creative spells and eliminates the need for bazillions of source books with spells.

My thanks to anyone that posts to Arcane Arcade.  I was hoping to build some momentum but was clobbered by school.  Momementum helps keep my interest.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Feb 16, 2005)

If anything, I'll continue to add stuff.  Although, I admit, I was suprized that someone else had thought of doing a Elements of Magic 'add-on' for Buy the Numbers.  Whoever did that (I can't remember at the moment), good job!  I'll be using that from now on.  ^^

-P.C.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Feb 16, 2005)

I've started thinking up ideas on how to convert dragons, the most magical of creatures, over to EoMR.  Feel free to add your comments here or even over on the Wiki.  Any help would be awesome.  ^^

-P.C.


----------



## Archus (Feb 17, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> If anything, I'll continue to add stuff.  Although, I admit, I was suprized that someone else had thought of doing a Elements of Magic 'add-on' for Buy the Numbers.  Whoever did that (I can't remember at the moment), good job!  I'll be using that from now on.
> -P.C.



Thanks.  The attached spreadsheet shows how I figured the points so if you want to fiddle with them feel free.


----------

